# Droid X To Factory New



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

What do I need to do to restore my X to like new condition? I know about the SBF, I am talking about the SD card, as there are many directories in there and I suspect most of them can go.

What I really want to do is clean up my SD card by eliminating some directories. If I delete them, when I restore the app with Titanium Backup, will the directories come back if needed?


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Normally Yeah, If the app Created them when it runs, unless the app is moved to the SD and then deleted, Then it wont ever come back, but if It just has some extra files there, they will come back when the app is called upon again.


----------

